# Banding - how long til scrotum falls off?



## jtdl (Jun 14, 2006)

I had my vet band my boy 5 weeks ago when he was 2 weeks old. I just noticed yesterday that his scrotum (and band) is still there. Everything I've read says it should fall off in 2-3 weeks. I had checked a couple of weeks ago and didn't see it - but I had to pick him up and try to look while he was failing away - must've just been inbetween skin folds, legs or somewhere! Yesterday he was standing up against the fence and I saw that it is still there. I plan to call the vet on Tuesday (long weekend here in Canada) but now I'm kind of worried and Tuesday is a long way away. There is no sore, infection or anything. The sac looks pretty small, but then it was small when he got banded. Is it normal to sometimes take this long or could it be possible that the band was not put on tight enough? First time I've ever had to deal with banding!


----------



## haphaz_farm (Dec 18, 2009)

it will just fall off eventually. my boys took about that long to drop off too.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Months, then one day you find it in the barnyard...Surprise


----------



## jtdl (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks. Now I feel better!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I think it depends a lot on how big they were at banding. A small one will fall faster than a big one in my experience, but usually at least a month.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine have taken weeks and weeks and I have never found the "rabbit's foot" lol. I think the dogs, or chickens eat it. I have no clue whose fall off that fast, I do not think I have had any that fell off before 4-6 weeks along.


----------



## jtdl (Jun 14, 2006)

Well it fell off! Checked last night and it was gone.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I always band the little bucklings that were not already spoken for. I never do so before they are 2 wks old; but this year I couldn't get to 2 of them until they were 6 wks old. I never find it either. Also it does take longer for those banded when older.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

All differing times for my boys. I have found that it does depend on the size of the scrotum when banded, and the weather(dry weather they fall off faster). I have found the dried up scrotums in the feed trough at feeding time....LOL!!


----------

